# Indy-area tracks Sep 1 (Sunday)



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll be in the area for a family reunion on Labor Day weekend.

I'm looking for either an indoor carpet oval or on-road, or even parking-lot racing, that's running on Sunday, September 1. Thu/Fri/Sat are no good. I know it's kind of early for the carpet season, but, hey, I can dream 
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

JimmyMack12 said:


> I'll be in the area for a family reunion on Labor Day weekend.
> 
> I'm looking for either an indoor carpet oval or on-road, or even parking-lot racing, that's running on Sunday, September 1. Thu/Fri/Sat are no good. I know it's kind of early for the carpet season, but, hey, I can dream
> Edit/Delete Message


 
I don't know of anything other than my track in Cincy. Maybe Ft Wayne or Access in Springfield, OH?

Monti


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

I know that summit runs ovals on Saturday ... http://www.summitrcraceway.com/ ... normally thy are closed on Sunday but they may be doing something because of the holiday ... you may have to call them ... their schedule on line does not go past July ... Hobbytown USA in castelton runs a few parking lot races on during the summer on sundays but I haven't seen anything yet ...


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks, guys.

Monti, I'd love to come down that way some time, but it's too far for this trip (to Indy).

Access is halfway *to* Indy for me, but we're not coming home until Monday, I think.


----------

